# Are There Any Pubs In Sydney?!



## Trough Lolly (3/6/05)

Ok, stop swearing all you cockroaches!

I need to do some work in Sydney CBD later this month - I'll be roughing it at some place called the Sofitel Wentworth for a few nights. :huh: 

Are there any good boozers nearby to Phillips St? I have no f'ing idea of the Sydney CBD, erm, other than the Cross (and that's another story altogether!!).

If you can steer me to a pub that has Kilkenny, JS and Guinness on tap I'll be forever grateful!

Cheers,
TL the lost...


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (3/6/05)

Go down to the JS Brewhouse on King St Wharf. They've got plenty of JS on tap!  

While your in town why not head to Redoak in Clarence St. They just took out 35 awards at the A.I.B.A


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/6/05)

Thanks for that Sam - I'll give them a try!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Doc (5/6/05)

Check out the pubs we visited on the AHB Sydney pub crawl. You can get some great beers at those pubs.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gough (6/6/05)

Don't fool about TL: - Straight to the Australian Hotel at the Rocks with you. Ya won't be sorry...  

Shawn.


----------



## KoNG (6/6/05)

RedOak is definately worth a visit, their beers are top class but you pay top price too.. on average around $6 for 250ml glass.
they have a birthday special beer on at the moment... a belgian tripel ale which is well worth the effort its $7 but at 9%alc its money well spent.

and of course PJ obriens irish pub just around the corner (king and clarence) has guiness and kilkenny.. no JS though, although as sam mentioned JS brewery is just down the hill (end of king street, darling harbour)


----------



## Hopeye (6/6/05)

TL,

The Australian in the Rocks, the Macquarie hotel (has Gerard's beers on tap) at the other end of town is quite good as well, JS Brewhouse, Redoak, & the Belgian Beer Cafe in the Rocks (though not Kilkenny or Guiness).

My 2c. Have fun.


----------



## Pumpy (6/6/05)

TL 

The Heritage Belgian Beer Cafe ,(129-135 Harrington St,The Rocks ) I really enjoyed, the range and the decor reminded me of some time I spent in Belgium.

Pumpy


----------



## Jim_Levet (6/6/05)

Hopeye said:


> TL,
> 
> the Macquarie hotel (has Gerard's beers on tap)
> 
> [post="62515"][/post]​


They should have sold all their beer out by now but the service still sucks. Go there on a Friday arvo. The service seems a little better then, just the music is way to loud. Sit outside on Wentworth Ave and watch the world pass by!
James


----------



## Trough Lolly (24/6/05)

Thanks everyone for the good tips!  
We stayed in Castlereagh St and I happened to stumble upon the Redoak Cafe in my wanderings on Wednesday evening - excellent beer, but as you suggested, a tad pricey but then again, the hotel charged me $4.80 for a stubby of Cascade Premium! :blink: It's been a long time since I was at a bar!!

I tried the Bock, Oatmeal Stout and Bavarian Pilsener - all very good and my next brew will be a bock. I spoke to a lady behind the bar (owner's wife?) and she baulked when I casually enquired about the base malt they used in the stout!!  Ah, well, I thought I'd give it a go!! She pulled the awards off the shelf to show me (brag actually!!) what they'd won and wasn't too keen on pouring a beer into one of the empty cups!!

Also had a few Kilkenny's, Guiness and Harps at PJ O'Briens whilst watching the boxing and gaelic footy...

I will be returning to Sydney for 3 nights next week - staying at somewhere called the Hyde Park Inn - hopefully it's not too far a walk to the Australian Hotel :huh: ...

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Gerard_M (24/6/05)

The Hyde Park Inn is a short stroll away from The Macquarie. The Australian is a very long walk in the opposite direction.
Enjoy
Gerard


----------



## Trough Lolly (24/6/05)

Gerard_M said:


> The Hyde Park Inn is a short stroll away from The Macquarie. The Australian is a very long walk in the opposite direction.
> Enjoy
> Gerard
> [post="64854"][/post]​



Hi Gerard,
What's currently on tap at the Macquarie?

Rowan


----------



## Tub (24/6/05)

The title of this thread reminds me of the story of the busload of tourists who got lost - somewhere off the beaten track - they stop at a small roadside garage to ask directions. Before they can do so the old fella manning the place saunters up and asks,

"Where have you lot come from?"

"from Sydney", says one of the tourists.

"Sydney, eh", says the old feller, scratching his head. "Who's got the pub in Sydney now?"


or the "true" story of the old bloke born and brought up in the Abercrombies between Crookwell and Blainey. He'd never been off the farm until one day he had a riding accident and broke his leg. The family loaded him into the ute and his son drove him to Crookwell for some treatment.

As they came over the crest of the hill in the dark the lights of Crookwell appeared spread out in the valley below. The old bloke took one look and exclaimed, "Ghost, and I suppose Sydney's bigger again!"

PB


----------



## Gerard_M (24/6/05)

Rowan
Just like Tub's mate from the Abercrombies, I don't go to the city much!!
I guess they still have some of the Schwartz & Pils that I did. I guess you will have to venture past Crookwell to find out
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Trough Lolly (4/7/05)

Gerard_M said:


> Rowan
> Just like Tub's mate from the Abercrombies, I don't go to the city much!!
> I guess they still have some of the Schwartz & Pils that I did. I guess you will have to venture past Crookwell to find out
> Cheers
> ...



And find out, I did!
I entered the main bar and had a look at the fonts - mostly commercial stuff so I had a schooner of Coopers Pale Ale whilst I looked behind the barman at his wares in the fridge. Thinking that this was all they had, I prepared to leave, when I noticed a nice new looking lounge next door - I ventured in and found a near empty room with a four tap micropub font and a view of stainless steel heaven from the floor below!!
Four very nice beers were on tap - Whilst watching the British and Irish Lions have a training run with one of the local NZ teams, I enjoyed the Pils, Schwartz, Wheat and Ale. I rated the Ale as best, closely followed by the Schwartz, Pils and Wheat - and enjoyed every one of them!

Later that evening, I put on a pair of comfortable walking shoes and headed up to the Rocks with a few workmates - had a nice dinner upstairs at the Orient pub and a schooner or twenty of JS Amber and Golden Ale at the bar below. Nice pub but a bit rowdy with lots of students behaving rather badly! Ah well, those were the days! h34r: 

The following night, I consulted the map, donned the walking shoes and trekked from the Hyde Park Inn to The Australian Hotel. Outstanding selection of Aussie beers on tap and in the bottle - sure enough, the boss joined me for a beer and dinner and faced with such a fine selection of Oz beer, promptly ordered Guinness!! Bloody heathen! I talked him into a Sheaf Stout and he never looked back! B) 

Enjoyed an Aussie Breakfast Pizza, washed down with lashings of Little Creatures and Burragong Bock. I will visit this pub again - there were too many beers that I didn't sample that I wanted to including the Grand Ridge, Mountain Goat and Holgate range of beers. Just gotta do it on payday as the schooners aren't too cheap - well, for a battler they aren't anyway!!  

Well done Sydney - you have some pretty good boozers!

Cheers,
TL


----------

